#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Θεωρείτε υποχρέωση του κράτους να παρέχει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση στη νομοθεσία;

## Xάρης

Θεωρείτε υποχρέωση του κράτους να παρέχει  στους πολίτες του εκτός από ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ και *ΔΩΡΕΑΝ* πρόσβαση στη νομοθεσία;

Όταν δε αναφέρομαι στη νομοθεσία αναφέρομαι και σ' όλα τα ελληνικά και ευρωπαϊκά υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα όπως είναι πχ οι Ευρωκώδικες, τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ με υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή και οι ΤΟΤΕΕ, που όλα τα παραπάνω έχουν την ισχύ νόμων, η αποκλειστική εφαρμογή τους είναι υποχρεωτική για τους πολίτες και η άγνοια τους δεν δικαιολογείται.

Δείτε κι αυτό: *Συλλογή υπογραφών για δωρεάν διανομή Ευρωκωδίκων.*

----------


## cna

Ναι και από εμένα...

----------


## spiderman

Σαφώς ναι...αλλά εδώ είναι Ελλάδα

Κάτι είχε πει ο πράσινος Γιώργος πριν τις εκλογές, αλλά δυστυχώς ήτανε πριν...

----------


## cna

ΦΕΚ= Φύλλο της Εφημερίδας της Κυβερνήσεως. Μόνο τα ΦΕΚ Α' μπορείς να τα βρεις κατά περιπτώσεις δωρεάν. Τα υπόλοιπα επ' αμοιβή και ναι τα πληρώνουμε διπλά!

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

Χαχαχα, μα καλά, ερωτήσεις είναι αυτες; Εννοείται...

----------


## mred-akias

Φυσικά ναι και το έχω πει και αλλού. Και η άγνοια δεν αναγνωρίζεται, και πλήρωνε για να μάθεις....

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

όχι μόνο υποχρέωση,αλλά εγώ *την απαιτώ* και κωδικοποιημένη

----------


## zena13

Υποχρέωση του κράτους είναι να έχει ενημερωμένους πολίτες. Οπωσδήποτε και θα πρέπει η πρόσβαση στη νομοθεσία να είναι ελεύθερη. Όμως, προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να "μάθεις" υπάρχουν δυο τρόποι γι αυτό. Ο ένας είναι να μη σου δώσει καθόλου πληροφορία. Ο άλλος είναι να σε πνίξει από την πολλή πληροφορία. Και αυτό είναι που γίνεται σήμερα. Πνιγόμαστε από την ανεξέλεγκτη πληροφορία, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία που πραγματικά χρειαζόμαστε. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι παρανομούν με το να χρησιμοποιούν παράνομα κωδικούς πρόσβασης στο Ε.Τ. θα έπρεπε να μας λέει κάτι.

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο ελεύθερη και άλλο δωρεάν όπως μου είπε κάποτε ορθά ο *dratsiox*.
Ελεύθερη είναι η πληροφορία, δωρεάν δεν είναι. Άρα καταστρατηγείται η βασική αρχή του Συντάγματος περί ισότητας.

Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να είναι και κωδικοποιημένη όπως λέει ο *zavi@tee.gr* και αυτό απαντά σ' αυτό που είπες *zena13* ότι η πολλή πληροφορία σε "πνίγει". Δεν θα σε πνίξει αν είναι οργανωμένη=κωδικοποιημένη.

----------


## zena13

Όταν το κράτος απαιτεί νομοταγείς πολίτες θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώνει και για τους νόμους, όλους τους πολίτες και χωρίς διακρίσεις. Αυτός όμως που δεν έχει ούτε να φάει (μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικά), πως θα ενημερωθεί ώστε να έχει την ευκαιρία του να υπηρετήσει το νόμο? Σήμερα όμως η πληροφορία ούτε δωρεάν είναι και δυστυχώς, το χειρότερο, ούτε και οργανωμένη.

----------


## zena13

gvarth, από ότι καταλαβαίνω, μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιείτε όλοι το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο. Πάλι καλά αφού ο Δήμος πληρώνει! Γιατί και η νομαρχία της Αχαίας πληρώνει επίσης, αλλά κωδικό πρόσβασης δεν έχουν όλοι οι υπάλληλοι. Μερικοί μάλιστα αγνοούν παντελώς ότι μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## sundance

Φυσικά και είναι υποχρέωση.

Όπως όλα τα φάρμακα έχουν περιγραφή,ενδείξεις και αντενδείξεις.

----------


## avgoust

Δυστυχώς μας έχουν καταντήσει να συζητούμε το αυτονόητο.
Φυσικά και θα'πρεπε να είναι υποχρέωση η δωρεάν παροχή της νομοθεσίας.

----------


## majakoulas

Προφανώς και πρέπει, αλλά για να είμαστε τελείως δίκαιοι έχουν ήδη γίνει αρκετά βήματα.
Οι παλαιότεροι απλά κάνετε μια αναδρομή προ 15ετίας και τώρα.
Από κει και πέρα από το να βαρύνουμε συνολικά το κράτος θα μπορούσαμε πιο λογικά να κινηθούμε προς το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΕΕ που τα χρυσοπληρώνουμε, Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο ένα ταμείο με τεράστια αποθεματικά να μην εξασφαλίζει στα μέλη του δωρεάν κωδικούς για πρόσβαση σε βάσεις νομοθεσίας

----------


## makap

Κατ' αρχάς θεωρώ και εγώ ότι, το κράτος έχει αυτή την υποχρέωση.
Πρέπει, όμως, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι είναι άλλο θέμα η (τυπική) δημοσίευση σε ΦΕΚ μιας νομοθετικής ή διοικητικής πράξης, εντελώς άλλο, η κωδικοποίηση της πολυδαίδαλης ελληνικής νομοθεσίας, οποιουδήποτε τομέα και αντικειμένου και, οπωσδήποτε, άλλο θέμα η ενημέρωση του πολίτη.

Πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες, ξεκίνησαν κάποιες προσπάθειες μερικών ιδιωτών για την κωδικοποίηση τομέων της νομοθεσίας (πχ κωδικοποίηση της πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας από τον Ραπτάρχη που δωρήθηκε στη συνέχεια στο τότε Υπουργείο Τύπου, από τη Δομική, τη ΝΟΜΟΣ κλπ). Οι εργασίες αυτές, ξεκίνησαν με ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και είναι επόμενο ότι αφενός έχουν σφάλματα που τα διαπιστώνουμε καθημερινά αφετέρου δεν έχουν το κύρος της επίσημης κωδικοποίησης, η οποία έχει τη δυνατότητα να επέμβει και να διορθώσει ή και να καταργήσει διατάξεις παρωχημένες, ανενεργές κλπ, δεδομένου ότι το τελικό κείμενο θα περιβληθεί με το κύρος της νομοθετικής πράξης. Παραδειγματικά αναφέρω την εργασία κωδικοποίησης της, μέχρι τότε, πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας που κυρώθηκε με πδ (ΦΕΚ 580/Δ/1999). Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι με την εργασία αυτή αφαιρέθηκαν διατάξεις του νδ 1923 που αφορούσαν στη λήψη μέτρων για την ελονοσία, που ήταν κυρίαρχο την εποχή εκείνη αλλά όχι σήμερα. Δυστυχώς, η γραφειοκρατική δυσκαμψία του Κράτους δεν επιτρέπει ούτε καν τη διαρκή επικαιροποίηση αυτής της εργασίας, ώστε να συνεχίσει η προσφορά της στους χρήστες της.

Στη σημερινή εποχή, που είναι δυνατή η άμεση διάχυση αλλά και αναζήτηση της πληροφορίας, *απαιτείται* η άμεση συγκρότηση μιας οργανωμένης ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ υπηρεσίας (με μέλη που θα προέρχονται όχι μόνο από το νομικό κλάδο αλλά και από ειδικούς κάθε επί μέρους τομέα, πχ μηχανικούς με ειδική εμπειρία για την πολεοδομική νομοθεσία), η οποία θα έχει ως αντικείμενο την *κωδικοποίηση και διαρκή επικαιροποίηση* της νομοθεσίας όλων των επί μέρους τομέων και αντικειμένων και τη διάθεσή της, τουλάχιστον ηλεκτρονικά, στους πολίτες.

----------


## howard_roark

το θεμα δεν ειναι για μενα τοσο η δωρεαν προσβαση οσο η *κωδικοποιηση*. 

και στο εξωτερικο που εχω ζησει, το καθε νομοθετικο σωμα εξεδιδε νομους που πολλες φορες επικαλυπταν ο ενας τον αλλον, ή υπηρχαν αντιφασεις, ή προεβλεπαν περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες. 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι γινοταν *αυτοματως* κωδικοποιηση και με μια επισκεψη στην αρμοδια αρχη, είτε πολεοδομια για τεχνικα θεματα, είτε δημος πχ για θεματα δημοτικα, σου επεδιδαν ΟΛΗ τη σχετικη νομοθεσια συγκεντρωμενη. 

Και στη Γερμανια και στην Αγγλια που γνωριζω, υπηρχε καποιο μικρο εξοδο. Οταν ομως σου εδιναν ενα booklet 15 σελιδων και ηξερες οτι αυτο ειναι και τιποτα αλλο, δεν σε πειραζε να εχεις δωσει 50 ευρω, ειδικα οταν ειχε να κανει με τη δουλεια σου. Για θεματα απλων πολιτων, πχ τα σκουπιδια ή θεματα δημοτικα, ουτως ή αλλως οπου σε βρουν για πρωτη φορα σε ενημερωνουν πληρως.

----------------

δεν μου ειχε εμφανιστει η δευτερη σελιδα του θεματος και πολλα απο αυτα που ειπα τα λεει και ο φιλτατος makap. σορρυ.

----------


## Athan

Σαφώς και ναι στην δωρεάν διάθεση, σαφώς ναι και στην κωδικοποίηση!

----------


## mred-akias

Πάντως αν είναι να κωδικοποιηθεί η νομοθεσία ως μεταβατικό στάδιο συμφωνώ στο να μην είναι δωρεάν (αλλά ως μεταβατικό γτ από την στιγμή που δεν αναγνωρίζεται η άγνοια, δεν μπορεί να απαιτείται αντίτιμο. Μετά την κωδικοποιήση να χρεώνεται λχ μόνο το βιβλιαράκι και δωρεάν το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο).

Μιας και όλοι ως τώρα συμφωνούμε, πως πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να διεκδικηθεί το εν λόγω αίτημα (ή μήπως απαίτηση)?
Ή πρώτα θα βγω στην σύνταξη (θα υπάρχει? :Γέλιο: ) και μετά μπορεί και να γίνει κάτι...

----------


## Xάρης

Κλάψα, γκρίνια, συγκέντρωση υπογραφών, άρθρα, διαμαρτυρίες κάθε είδους σε κάθε μέσο, απειθαρχία (πχ δωρεάν διάθεση των ευρωκωδίκων).

----------


## mred-akias

Χμμ εντάξει, τα δύο πρώτα τα έχουμε,το τελευταίο το έχει πάρει πάνω του ο Evan,  συγκέντρωση υπογραφών μπορεί να γίνει πιο εύκολα αφού δημιουργηθεί ο σύλλογος, άρα σε πρώτη φάση μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω να αποστέλω καμιά επιστολή σε καποιες εφημερίδες και περιοδικά ελπίζοντας ότι θα δημοσιευθουν.

----------


## sundance

Ίσως όταν οριστικοποιηθεί και το κείμενό τους,να αλλάξει η πολιτική που ακολουθείται.

Τώρα που γίνεται προπαρασκευή, ίσως είναι καλύτερα που δεν διατίθενται ελεύθερα.

----------


## sundance

Με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο!

Απλά η πρωτοβουλία και η στρατηγική για τέτοιες δράσεις είναι ανύπαρκτες.

----------


## Theo

τι να λέμε τώρα ?
Εννοείται !!!!!!

----------


## cv01302

Μέχρι την στιγμή που ποστάρω, 54/0/0.
Αυτό τα λέει όλα  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## vasgi

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος , που δεν κάνω , άγνοια νόμου δεν επιτρέπεται .
Πως συμβαδίζει αυτό με περιορισμούς στην γνώση των νόμων , δεν το καταλαβαίνω .

Πρόκειται γιά παραλογισμό και παρανομία .

----------


## Ubiquites

Εννοείτε πως ΝΑΙ! Μακάρι να είχαν φτιάξει μια πλατφόρμα σαν και αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν οι δικηγόροι ώστε να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή ποιοι νόμοι βρίσκονται σε ισχύ και ποιοι έχουν καταργηθεί προ πολλού χωρίς να ψαχνόμαστε μέσα στο άπειρο! Θα μου πεις παλιότερα που δεν υπήρχε το διαδίκτυο φαντάσου πόσο πιο δύσκολο θα ήταν, αλλά υπάρχει χώρος για βελτίωση.

----------

